# 10.2-RELEASE Upgrade broke synaptics



## fnoyanisi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi there,

I have an Toshiba R830 laptop and touchpad working fine till 10.2-RELEASE upgrade. I tried to re-install synaptics driver and referred to FreeBSD Synaptics Wiki page, which seems a bit outdated.

Does anybody have similar issue? Or any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## hyperrealx (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a similar issue. When I upgraded to 10.2-RELEASE, Xorg would crash upon starting and I would be stuck on a blank screen with no working input devices. Keyboard and mouse froze, so I had to do a hard reboot. It only happens when I try to `startx`; otherwise I am able to use the console environment without issue. I switched to 9.3-RELEASE and it works fine. I couldn't get much useful info from Xorg.0.log other than "drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -22" and "Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file", and that was at the exact moment it froze. Unfortunately I didn't have much luck Googling these messages.

Are you able to see the Xorg.0.log on your system?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2015)

Did you read the release notes?



> The psm(4) driver has been updated to include improved support for newer Synaptics ® touchpads and the ClickPad ® mouse on newer Lenovo ™ laptops. [r281708]


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 25, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Did you read the release notes?


Aye, I definitely did. But, to be honest, I did not expect "improved support for newer Synaptics touchpads" would cause my working synaptics to stop functioning.

I am still trying to get some functionality back, but seems like 90% is OK, only missing thing is vertical scrolling.

hyperrealx , I did not have any drm related messages within Xorg.0.log file. However, when I had X to console switching and X not responding (same as yours) issues back in 10.1-RELEASE days, I had to change my console driver. You may want to have a look at this web site, and read the vt(4)


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm having the same problem: the touchpad did work fine under 9.3 and after upgrading to 10.2 it is not supported in X11 anymore.  This is from my Xorg.0.log:

```
[   611.595] (II) USB Receiver: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   611.595] (WW) fcntl(9, F_SETOWN): Inappropriate ioctl for device
[   611.681] (II) config/devd: adding input device Mouse (/dev/psm0)
[   611.681] (**) Mouse: Applying InputClass "touchpad FreeBSD@Lifebook S7110"
[   611.681] (**) Mouse: Applying InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates (FreeBSD)"
[   611.681] (**) Mouse: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[   611.681] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[   611.682] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   611.684] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   611.684]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.2
[   611.684]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   611.684]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[   611.684] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'Mouse'
[   611.684] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[   611.684] (**) Option "Protocol" "psm"
[   611.684] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
[   611.734] (--) synaptics: Mouse: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685
[   611.734] (--) synaptics: Mouse: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171
[   611.734] (--) synaptics: Mouse: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 255
[   611.734] (--) synaptics: Mouse: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15
[   611.734] (**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "180"
[   611.734] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"
[   611.734] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"
[   611.734] (**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"
[   611.734] (**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"
[   611.735] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"
[   611.735] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"
[   611.735] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"
[   611.735] (**) Option "ClickFinger1" "1"
[   611.735] (**) Option "ClickFinger2" "2"
[   611.735] (**) Option "ClickFinger3" "3"
[   611.735] (**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"
[   611.735] (**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "3"
[   611.736] (**) Option "PressureMotionMaxFactor" "2"
[   611.736] (**) Option "GrabEventDevice" "0"
[   611.736] (--) synaptics: Mouse: synaptics touchpad found
[   611.736] (--) synaptics: Mouse: no supported touchpad found
[   611.736] (EE) synaptics: Mouse: Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
[   611.772] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Mouse"
[   611.772] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
```
I have synaptics enabled in /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Synaptics touchpad; see psm(4)
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
hw.psm.trackpoint_support="1"   # TrackPoint in ThinkPad Laptops
hw.psm.tap_enabled="1"
hint.psm.0.flags="0x2000"       # hook resume
```
The mouse daemon moused is disabled in rc.conf.

Any hint would be highly appreciated.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 4, 2016)

Have you tried hints given in this post?

I also installed x11/gsynaptics to see how synaptics is configured on my FreeBSD box. x11/gsynaptics did not work properly but helped me to troubleshoot.


----------

